# I can't enter BIOS, getting CPU Fan error.



## Twinbird24

I started up a PC after upgrading the Mobo and CPU, and I got a CPU Fan Error, I had 2 options, F1 to continue and F2 to enter setup. I pressed F2 to enter setup and then I just exited it without changing anything. The CPU Fan is running, and it is a better CPU fan/heatsink than the one that came with the CPU. I just wan't to enter BIOS to increase the speed of the fan or disable the warning, but now when I boot, the only option I get is F1 to resume, and pressing F2 does nothing. I can press DEL to run setup, but that doesn't get me anywhere, and pressing F8 for BBS POPUP doesn't help me either. The Mobo is an Asus P5G4IC-M with AMI BIOS. Thanks!


----------



## tremmor

take out the battery and leave out for about 5 or 10 min. put it back in. 
reboot.


----------



## Twinbird24

Thanks for the reply, I will try that. I wen't ahead and started installing the OS though so I will have to do it later (the fan is working, maybe it's just the BIOS not getting the CPU fan info).


----------



## tremmor

I do not see a windows installation keeping you from entering the bios.
Oh well.......at least a clean install if done right.


----------



## Twinbird24

I know the installation is not keeping me from entering the BIOS, but I already started installing the OS before your post so I was just saying I'll let it finish first then try your advice.


----------



## linkin

Make sure the CPU fan is plugged into the 4-pin fan header and not one of the 3 pin ones.


----------



## Twinbird24

linkin said:


> Make sure the CPU fan is plugged into the 4-pin fan header and not one of the 3 pin ones.



alright, I have it plugged into the 3 pin but I will plug it into the other one. What is the difference between the 3 pin and 4 pin? There is 4 pins but I can only plug it into 3 of the 4 pins.

Edit: I plugged in into 4 pin and I'm not getting error, thanks!


----------

